# Countries visited during seagoing career



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

There is a website where you can enter the number of countries visited on a map.

http://matadornetwork.com/travel-map/

During my seagoing career my total was 63. I'd be interested to know how that compares. Some countries i.e. British North Borneo don't exist anymore but I've used the near equivalents.  Rarest, I guess, would be Cape Verde Islands.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

I tend to be a bit cautious about sites that require an email address.


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

Just tick all the relevant boxes in each section and total them up. No need to forward the info via email


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

I got 83 for sure and 94 not so sure as memory fading!


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Best I could do was 51.


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

Ahahhh !! but how many of you guys can say you've been to Pitcairn Island ?? ,probably half the guys on here if im right :-(


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Been to Pitcairn a time or three, but never set foot ashore. Visited about 73 countries.
Jim


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

Ended up with 63 didn't realise I had been to so many ! some strange old places came back to me when I was ticking away ,Bander Abbas in Iran ...Jeez what a hellhole ! McKenzie a bauxite town (covered in that horrible red ore ) up the Demerara river in Guyana ,Shagaramus (sic? ) in Trinidad ,Cortes in Honduras ,great place like a wee Wild West town with the bars down each side off the road the girls yelling at you to come and see them (see them !? ) Trois Rivieres in Canada (A hellhole like Bander Abbas but a lottttt colder ) and many others funny how these places come back to you when something like that page jogs your old brainbox


----------



## Keith Adkins (Apr 21, 2006)

Managed 66, in 18 years.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Alex Salmond said:


> Ahahhh !! but how many of you guys can say you've been to Pitcairn Island ?? ,probably half the guys on here if im right :-(


Gave it a twirl a couple of times. Those islanders got off lightly compared with Rolfie.

John T


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Total 87, 50 years in MN.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I count 51 but don't plan to visit a web-site to help me count again.


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

83 in total.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

When I signed off Blue Flue's Cyclops in 1971 after a four month trip to all points East, people asked me where I had been. I said I sailed from Birkenhead to Liverpool.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

55 is the best I could manage.


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Did Pitcairn (at night!-medical emergency and we had a doctor on board) as first trip cadet, and Cape Verdi Is as first trip 3/0; laid on sea buoy mooring to discharge fuel oil ashore. Whilst laying there, we observed a type of Seine net fishing, using one boat, and a human to close the other end off and chase fish into the net.
I haven't counted the total of countries visited, but it did include East Germany over Christmas and the New Year, where we nearly froze in, and the main engine nearly froze up on sailing.
I also did a 'round the world' on a cargo ship; out via Suez to New Zealand, back via Panama.
Martyn


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

When I joined the RFA during the interview at MOD I was shown a list of ports and destinations of the fleet, the only two places that I could not place were Norva and Mozchan, took a while to work them out.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

GBXZ said:


> When I joined the RFA during the interview at MOD I was shown a list of ports and destinations of the fleet, the only two places that I could not place were Norva and Mozchan, took a while to work them out.


OK, I give in, where were they?

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Norfolk VA and Mozambique Channel?


Thanks, I get it now - a bit like "*****" - Wheeler, Oregon, or "DutchCap " - Amsterdam.

John T


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

Alex Salmond said:


> McKenzie a bauxite town (covered in that horrible red ore ) up the Demerara river in Guyana ,Shagaramus (sic? ) in Trinidad


A modest 37 for me over my 10 years, but I spent 2 years doing about 100 trips between McKenzie and Chagaramas (Shagaramas during the nights!). The extra pay was worth every US dollar for the messy bauxite dust.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Norfolk VA and Mozambique Channel?


Been there! (Jester)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi GBXZ. Do you recall PITS and the GOO? Aka Portland In The Sun and the Gulf of Oman.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

10 years 54 but some like RSA repeatedly over 3 years with TJHarrisons and Clan


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Managed 84, 20 years at sea, and I still can't stop travelling !


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

My granddaughter asked me to put together a paper for her last year so it was easy to come up with the data. 
I made 30 voyages on 18 ships (Cargo and Tankers). Not counting three voyages on three Troopships.
Taken 25 Cruises to various locations around the world, many of them river cruises in Europe.
Lived in five countries, Great Britain, USA, Germany, Vietnam, and South Korea.
My total countries visited is 65.
Visited 42 States out of 50.
Canadian Prov 11 out of 11.
Canadian Terr 2 out of 3. Never visited Nunavut.


----------

